# coffin shaped pills!!!



## welddigger (Oct 1, 2008)

http://www.rtam.com/glassworks_catalog/cgi-bin/SHOWITEM.CGI
  I don't collect poisons but I've never really seen a full one and to boot the pills are shaped like coffins?? Do you think this was because they thought maybe somebody that could'nt read the label, could'nt figure out why this bottle was so odd and differant than the rest of the bottles might actually stop and not take the pills because they were shaped like coffins?????


----------



## welddigger (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, i just relized that dosn't take you to the exact lot but gets you to the auction. Lot #359 is the one I am refering too.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 1, 2008)

Try this...
http://www.enter.net/~glassworks/84-jpg/359.jpg

 They arent pills , they were designed to be disolved in water.
 I think the point of the shape was so people didnt actually swallow them.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 2, 2008)

That seems like alot for a clear one even with the pills.


----------



## pyshodoodle (Oct 2, 2008)

But if the bottle were cobalt, you couldn't see the shape of the pills. Lot 360 - I have the big one - I guess the little one is more rare, huh?! Says perfect, but looks like there's a crack in the lip, doesn't it? 
 Kate


----------



## Jim (Oct 2, 2008)

The coffin shape was used by several companies for those antiseptic tablets. Mercury bichloride (also called corrosive sublimate) is nasty stuff. If eaten, those things would literally eat your esophagus from the inside out [&:].

 Clear is actually a very scarce color for that bottle, as most of them were cobalt. With full labels and contents, that is a good poison bottle. ~Jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 10, 2008)

can someone boot this spammer?


----------

